# Porque es tan dificil aprender circuitos logicos?



## Nitros8891 (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola amigos tengo problemas, no se porque, peeeeeeerooo como me cuestan los circuitos digitales, no se por donde entrarle a esto, es realmente dificil para mi hacer las cosas que me mandan, odio estas materias, pero la razon por la que las odio, es porque no las entiendo, tengo el morris mano y la verdad es que me parece que el libro es en chino, ni se diga de wakerlin, osea no se porke se me dificultan tanto, es la historia de mi vida esta rama de la computacion, es como si mi mente no aceptara esa data, que me recomiendan, porque llega el mmento que uno seee arrta y le provoca abandonar


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 31, 2011)

Te resulta difícil seguramente porque no te gusta, si te gustara sería muchísimo más fácil. Es así con todo, por eso en mi opinión es importante encontrar la verdadera vocación de uno.


----------



## Nitros8891 (Ago 31, 2011)

Pues es verdad, pero no todo en la vida es de color rosa, a mi me gusta la programacion, es donde me destaco, pero la otra mitad de la carrera es la electronica, es decir, hardware y software, pero diosss, los circuitos digitales no los entiendo por nada de este mundo

Pero hay que hace el esfuerzo en aprender y saber


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2011)

Nitros8891 dijo:


> Pero hay que hace el esfuerzo en aprender y saber



Y es que así es. Tu lo has dicho. Ánimo!

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 31, 2011)

Y si, si tu carrera lo exige, vas a tener que agarrar los libros y romperte la cabeza estudiando por más que no sea exactamente lo que quieras vos.
Yo estoy estudiando aeronáutica, y los libros me los leo en un rato porque me interesa, pero cuando me toca estudiar meteorología por ejemplo (que tengo que estudiar bastante de eso) me cuesta bastante porque no es lo que a mi tanto me interesa.

Es así en una carrera, van a haber partes que te gusten y partes que no, pero que las vas a tener que estudiar/realizar de todas maneras, ya sea estudiando como ejerciendo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 31, 2011)

Un consejo... no lo captas por que de seguro no lo aplicas a lo que entiendes.... que en tu caso es la programacion... 

que pasa si yo pongo la siguiente instruccion?

do {

....
....
....

} while ((registro2==1) && (registro1<>5));


----------



## Nitros8891 (Ago 31, 2011)

El bucle se ejecutara hasta que la condicion desa falsa, es decir el registro1 sea 5 y e; registro2 sea distinto de 1... 

Nota: que es <>??? supongo que es desigualdad, yo la escribo asi: !=


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 1, 2011)

exacto... asi de simple es... 

&& es una compuerta AND, osea (condicion 1) Y (condicion 2), cuando cualquiera de las 2 condiciones sea falsa entonces toda la sentencia es falsa... 

00 0
01 0
10 0
11 1

en una OR la sentencia es (condicion 1) O (condicion 2) osea mietras cualquiera de esas dos condiciones sea 1 la salida sera 1.. .

00 0
01 1
10 1
11 1

finalmente la compuerta NOT es un inversor, invierte la condicion

0 1
1 0

El resto de las compuertas son todas las combinaciones posibles (NAND, NOR, XNOT), con excepcion de la or exclusiva, que solo da 1 cuando cualquiera de las entradas es 1.. pero no ambas:

00 0
01 1
10 1
11 0


----------



## capitanp (Sep 1, 2011)

bien @chico3001 usar conocimientos adquiridos para fijar nuevos


----------



## Selkir (Sep 1, 2011)

En todas las carreras hay asignaturas que no nos gustan/interesan, pero hay que sacárselas para poder aprobar la carrera y tener tu titulillo jejje
Cuando yo estudié electrónica (era un ciclo formativo de grado medio) tenía 4 asignaturas que no me gustaban nada: FOL (Formación y Orientación Laboral), RET (Relaciones en el Entorno de Trabajo, AGP (Administración y Gestión de la Pequeña empresa) y Calidad. En el momento pensé que no me servían para nada y solo estudié en ella para aprobarlas, pero con el paso del tiempo algunas de las cosas que di me han servido y me siguen sirviendo. También me costaba mucho todo lo que tenía que ver con TV, ya que lo mío es más bien el sonido, pero me lo tuve que aprender todo para poder aprobar, y como con las otras, luego he podido aplicar esos conocimientos, al menos para dar consejo a la gente que me pregunta.

Intenta enfocarlo de otra manera e intenta ver todas las posibilidades que te puede dar aprender todo eso, tal vez hayan cosas que te motiven y te ayuden a estudiar.


----------



## Imzas (Sep 1, 2011)

A mi tambien me costo eso, tuve que ir a una clase de reforzamiento, suerte que el profe no era samuray, pues se acordaba de sus dias de alumno. NO como otros maestros que quieren solo partirt con su espada laser :s.


----------



## Nitros8891 (Sep 3, 2011)

Es que me cuestan hasta las mas simples asignaciones, bueno les dejo, saludos


----------



## Dano (Sep 3, 2011)

Circuitos lógicos nunca me pareció dificil, y eso que no es lo que mas me guste.

Deberías decirnos en que lugar te quedaste de la carrera, que cosas manejas bien, y que no entiendes.

Un orden de aprendizaje para C.L. sería:

Comparadores
Compuertas, tipos de salida, CMOS TTL
Tablas de verdad,tablas de estado, 
Karnaugh y De Morgan (Serían la biblia del tema).
==>Carreras críticas, un tema muy importante.
Multiplexores y Demux.
Temporizadores.(Momento en donde la matemática se puede poner mas pesada)
Contadores (Sinc. Asinc.)
Conv. DA AD (Todos los tipos)

Autómatas finitos (aca hay un buen rato)

Memorias. (Ram Rom)

ALU 

Y aca de seguro ya no te intersa mas.

Con saber esto se puede decir que conoces C.L.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2011)

yo estudie .... lo que estudie...lejos de la practica, pero me meti por que me gustaba.
igual siempre la programacion me parecio chino basico.

incluso lo que pone chico , yo ya me cuestiono :
y como es que  Nitros lo pesco ?? si hay tantos lenguajes de programacion que uno no sabe ni en cual meterse, de casualidad sabian el mismo.
en fin , a mi me costo entender el entorno de los micros.
pero incluso en eso me confirmo una cosa:

uno puede ser duro o no , la cosa es insistir, y cada ez que no entendes retrocedes un poco , por que hay algo mas atras que te falto aprender, en mi caso pague a un profesor particular que yo lo maneje y le hacia las preguntas que queria.

ahora, el truco como dije es ORDEN en el aprendizaje, y el truco mas importante aun ES TENER UN BUEN PROFESOR, es el gran secreto.
por que un boludo que solo da una clase tirando cosas  como si los que estan sentados enfrente lo entendiesen (si estan como alumnos es obvio que NO entienden) .
en fin, en el mundo en el que estamos el DESINTERES y el apremio economico es muy grande y da a esto:

profesores y programas malos y se realimenta con alumnos que son pendejos y solo molestan, todo este entorno perjudica a quien puede tener un interes real en APRENDER.


fijate nitros que aca en este foro hay mucho para leerr de hard, desde un simple transistor, incluso hay webs que explican.
por que no haces asi:

tira vos en donde estas parado, donde te comenzaste a perder y seguro te orientaran a paginas e info muy linda.
hoy dia hay cosas que son maravillosas lo bien que estan explicadas.


----------



## Nitros8891 (Sep 5, 2011)

Tienen razon en varias cosas, bueno yo conozco los mapas de Karnaugh, se tambien como hacer las ecuaciones y simplificarlas, si como pasar esas ecuaciones a compuertas logicas, pero hasta alli llegue yo, lo demas que sigue es por ejemplo, de hecho aqui viene lo que no logro entender, realmente me cuesta:

Decodificadores, codificadores, multiplexores, sumadores, registros, restadores, memoria, alu, bla bla bla....

El semestre pasado habia puesto varios temas pidiendo ayuda de como hacer para hacer un sumador pero este tenia entradas con botones con las que se tenian que hacer antirebotes, ademas otra entrada que las lanzaba un 555 con un retardo de no se cuantos segundos, cosa que logre hacer con un Condensador, pero diosss como me costos hacer eso, luego llego Mr. Carlos y me ayudo con el sumador, de echo sumaba, restaba, bla bla bla, hacia todo,  cuando lo fui a poner en el proto board, no funcionaba, y buee, saque cero, luego me mandaron a hacer una ALU, este era mas complejo, de hecho Mr Carlos la hizo toda... Tampoco funciono en el protoboard...CEROOOOO, tuve que retirar la materia y ahora la estoy volviendo a ver porque si no no me puedo graduar de computista..

La pregunta es como hacen para llegar a hacer una ALU?? el hombre y me dijo que hiciera la tabla de la verdad, yo estudie del morris mano y del wakerling y en ningun momento vi circuitos armados a partir de una tabla de verdad que salio de la nada, siempre tenian una ecuacion, ahora eso es lo que se me dificulta, es complicado y por eso me va tan mal en esta rama, de hecho no me gusta porque no la entiendo, pero si la entendiera, se que me gustaria, por ejemplo, si pasa esta materia el semestre que viene tengo que construir un robot, que lleva microcontroladores, sensores, y otra cantidad de cosas, la cosa es que, como un estudiante que no sabe hacer una ALU (y se da cuenta lo facil que se les hace a los demas) puede hacer un robot??? Esa pregunta me la e estado haciendo todos estos dias....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2011)

va mal la cosa si un profesor te pide hacer esos circuitos .
en mi epoca se ocupaba un trimeste o un semestre con algun buen proyecto.

y la cosa es que  (y mas cuando empiezas) que hacer un impreso no es tan facil, cuando miras un poco son mas de 100 soldaduras ( o conexiones a proto) y que una o mas este mal (error o falso contacto) no es nada poco comun .

te iba a decir que comiences de a poco con compuertas , pero ya me dices como pide el profesor ese ......y si encima no es tu materia principal.... peor.

todo este bicherio de logica combinacional y secuencial es MUY FACIL, lo dificil vendra cuando seas mas grande y tengas que tratar con los mamiferos (como tu profesor) que uno debe aprender a entenderlos o predecirlos y no se rigen por NINGUNA logica.

vos estas CON LA PRESION de lo que ya has mencionado, esto te queta CASI TODA la posibilidad de disfrutarlo.


----------



## johk0563 (Sep 5, 2011)

tengo un curso de electrotecnia bacica , no e estudiado en otra escuela que la conocida iade y por correspondencia, e tenido libros de electrónica , e leído sobre compuertas lógicas a partir de transistor , tuve la oportunidad de estudiar un libro de circuitos digitales ,  e leído y comprendido el funcionamiento de un cpu modelo 8050(viejo no), si tuviera en este momento la tipografía de un procesador amd 2.3 y la información ,pin a pin podría saber como crear una pc, e leído sobre lógica binaria leyes de colum , kircof, ohmn, tablas de verdad de casi todas las puertas , codificación electrónica de datos a partir de una clave, (puerta simple), e programado con qbasic junto a mis hijos, que a su bes incursionaron junto ami en esta rama tan diversa,  no soy un genio, no soy joven cumplo hoy 48 años, no fui a una universidad, no fui a secundaria , y solo estudie en una escuela rural de mi país asta sesto grado, y si me apuran en algo me taro , pero no soporto el no encontrar la información que busco y eso me vuelve loco , asta que logro lo que deseo , por lo tanto solo es paciencia y buscar dentro de uno su punto central , e imponerse metas una a una  y no parar asta lograrlo , eso es entusiasmo y voluntad al servicio nuestro propio todo lo sabemos solo se utiliza una forma única y universal que todos conocemos desde el nacimiento, " si y no , blanco y negro , positivo y negativo,  es en realidad la lógica universal, de la que se desprende todo en este mundo " este es mi lema desde que leei la lógica de bolee un abraso espero les sirva de algo esta escrituras de un analfabeta


----------



## Nitros8891 (Sep 5, 2011)

El que me esta dando clases ahorita es otro y no la esta dando tan dificil como el anterior, en realidad estoy en un intensivo... Pero la materia que sigue es hacer un robot y deeeossss q mierdo tengo, en estos dias postie algo de microprocesadores, ando en eso ahorita.

Ahora nos mandaron a hacer un sumador y restador a la vez, un amigo lo hizo en proteus y realmente no esta tan dificil pero la otra practica si lo esta, yo particurmente tengo q echarle coco bastante para hacerla, me mandaron un medidar de capacidad, en la practica dice q debemos mostrar en una pantalla la capacitancia de un condensador, uyyy no q loquera, Bueno ya no hablemos mas del tema, hay que amenecer cuando algono se da a la primera.


----------

